# Some advice please?



## morefirejules08 (22 Jan 2012)

Hi
I have just looked though some of the threads on here and quite fancy growing some java fern emersed as i have quite a few plantlets in my main tank but i have a few questions. 
would i be able to grow on the window sill of my bathroom which receives light though frosted glass? 
would i attach the fern to wood or rock in the same way as i would if it was submerged?
if so how would i get nutrients to the roots?
can i use my aquarium water which is dosed with EI or would i need additional fertilization?  

sorry for all the questions

cheers, chris


----------

